# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Билеты по ERP управленческий учет.

## elenapopovav

Коллеги, прошу поделитесь новыми билетами специалист-консультант по управленческому учету.

Заранее всем спасибо!
Пишите кому нужно курсы и ход решения билетов, все пришлю.

Нет, только билетов :(

----------

Gala_galaxy (03.09.2021)

----------


## ddci111

Пришлите пожалуйста ход решения билетов!

----------


## turn123

> Коллеги, прошу поделитесь новыми билетами специалист-консультант по управленческому учету.
> 
> Заранее всем спасибо!
> Пишите кому нужно курсы и ход решения билетов, все пришлю.
> 
> Нет, только билетов :(


Пришлите пожалуйста ход решения

----------


## Kat54

Добрый день! А можете прислать, плиз, ход решения билетов!

----------


## dyas

Ищу экзаменационные билеты к Аттестации 1С:Специалист-Консультант по управленческому учету в 1С:ERP 2.5

----------

